# How do you deal with a Co-Worker you dislike.



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

There's always one person you can't get along with at work, how do you or how have you dealt with them?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

I made this poll into a multiple thread.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2008)

I keep my dealings strictly business and very professional with absolutely no personal contact of any nature. Not even a 'hi, how are you?'. They get the message pretty quickly.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> I keep my dealings strictly business and very professional with absolutely no personal contact of any nature. Not even a 'hi, how are you?'. They get the message pretty quickly.


Very good, I do the same also.
I avoid them if possible. It hurts a person more when you ignore them.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont think there is a right or wrong answer on this one. some times you can just ignore them. other times the person is a superior so you have to suck it up and deal. unless you want to find another job. i say you play the game. that is the way i approach all my business dealings. i play the game till it is no longer beneficial for me to play by there rules.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Very good, I do the same also.
> I avoid them if possible. *It hurts a person more when you ignore them.*




IMO, No point picking fights as you have to work there. If you pick a fight _you _will be seen as the shit disturber and _you _are more likely to be labeled the bad guy and have your performance affected. The other guy might just be looking for a way to get to you. So dont give him what he wants. JMHO.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i dont think there is a right or wrong answer on this one. some times you can just ignore them. *other times the person is a superior so you have to suck it up and deal.* unless you want to find another job. i say you play the game. that is the way i approach all my business dealings. i play the game till it is no longer beneficial for me to play by there rules.


So you voted "Sleep with them?"
Talk about brown nosing them....hopefully it's not a case of Dirty sanchezing them!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> other times the person is a superior so you have to suck it up and deal.


Dealing with a superior would be different. I thought this was about co-workers i.e. those on the same/similar level.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry i thought it was in general. god no mino even if i was single you dont see the people i work with. i am not akira here.


----------



## KentDog (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never not gotten along with a superior. When dealing with others, I don't ignore them, I just don't go out of my way to talk to them. Some requests or questions may go through e-mail instead of face-to-face, I don't ask them how their weekend was or what their plans are for the following are, I may not stop ands say "good morning" when I walk by, etc..

I won't flat out ignore anybody; I think that is downright immature. If I walk past them, I will acknowledge their existance with a "hi, (name)." Usually when it's someone that is difficult to deal with in general, everyone in the office will already know.

If I am being confronted by a co-worker about something they feel is a slip-up on my part, I usually say, "let me look into this a bit and I'll get back to you." Then I will make sure it is not my messup (which 99% of the time it is not), and then let that person know the situation. If they still insist on blaming me for something and are being somewhat unnecessarily hostile, I will say something like, "I see what you're saying (name). Let's grab (boss) later and have a look with him and get his take. I'll make sure we get this handled today."

There is a quote from the movie "The Godfather" which goes something like "it's not personal, it's just business." I think everyone should have this type of mindset when at work. Those who are hard to deal with at work generally take things personally when they should really take a business/logical standpoint on things. _It's not that I am trying to make things more difficult for you, but my job is to make sure we make the right business decisions to minimize unnecessary costs._ They can either understand this in the big picture, or be pissed off and think I am screwing them.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

Saying hi was a mistake I made, the co-worker I disliked thought we were friends again and thought it was OK to talk thrash again.

Had to ignore the co-worker because this job is worth keeping.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 19, 2008)

You cannot allow someone to screw with your ability to meet your financial responsibilities to those you love.  If the disliked coworker is a non-threat then let him/her be ... put him/her on ignore amap.  If there is a threat then plant drugs in his/her desk and make an anonymous police report.  Smile and wink at him/her as he/she gets hauled away in handcuffs, then apply to fill the new job vacancy (if it's an upgrade).


----------



## squanto (Aug 19, 2008)

There was a guy who was pissing me off at work for a while. He liked to come up to people and push them around, a bit beyond "friendly" play. Especially at the end of the day, when everyone is tired and just wants to go home. A really loud obnoxious kid, you could hear his retarded cackle from across the store.

Like he would put his fist out to give you daps and then when you returned the favor, he would punch your fist as hard as he could.

He liked to push me around a bit, and I would ignore him for the most part. One day at the end of the day, he pushed me so I pushed him back, into the corner of a desk, in front of 7 co-workers. He got really embarrassed and didn't mess with me for a few days.

So then a bunch of employees and I went out to dinner for a going-away party for one of our coworkers. I said something that he thought warranted smacking me upside the head. So I just called him out in front of everybody. I said he needs to cut that shit out, and that he acts like a fucking child. I think my coworkers could see how he was, and they brought up the subject of a former employee who had been fired for "excessive touching." He didn't touch me again.

It was sort of spur of the moment to call him out in front of everybody like that, but I think it was the right thing to do for a few reasons. For one, it was better than getting in a fight, since I don't want a police record, and he wants to keep his face intact. Another reason, is if he did decide to mess with me again, it would be pretty clear that he was the aggressor, and I tried to avoid a fight for as long as possible.

I'm not the type of guy to try to get someone fired either... I just want to make my money and go home, so don't fuck with me.


So calling him out in front of everyone worked in this example. I don't know how well it would work for the psychological warfare some of you folks speak of. But it helped me avoid fighting in the workplace, and the guy was actually pretty friendly toward me from then on, which surprised me.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> There's always one person you can't get along with at work, how do you or how have you dealt with them?



I terminate their employment.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2008)

I just ignore them it makes it easier for a business relationship.  Of course that's only a co-worker, if it was a ever superior I wouldn't even stay.  If you can't get along with your superior in your career then good luck succeeding.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 19, 2008)

Ive never been a person for tact. getting everything out in the open makes things so much easier on me. everyone knows exactly how i feel on a subject. im not good at hiding things like that. once they know, we can fix it or avoid it, but it is up to the,


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> You cannot allow someone to screw with your ability to meet your financial responsibilities to those you love. If the disliked coworker is a non-threat then let him/her be ... put him/her on ignore amap. If there is a threat then plant drugs in his/her desk and make an anonymous police report. Smile and wink at him/her as he/she gets hauled away in handcuffs, then apply to fill the new job vacancy (if it's an upgrade).


There was this one guy I sort of helped get fired, but that was before he tried to get me fired.
They took him out of another department because of the trouble he had caused.
He started saying lies about me and for the second time in my 20 years there I was called into the office...boss tells me my production was down (it was actually higher due to the  fact the jerk gave me all of his work) and then at the end he tells me that I need to stop writing filthy messages on the  jerks computer, someone else did it but he blamed it on me.

That's when I put the brakes on the whole mess. I told him I never wrote on his computer which is not his in the first place....I did confess in calling him a Bitch which made the Boss laugh hard.
I told him all of the things he was doing....yes I ratted him out but I had no choice, he was really screwing me up.
What made the boss believe my story was the fact that I was there for 20 years and never told on a co-worker nor caused trouble, if I had any I kept it to myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> Ive never been a person for tact. getting everything out in the open makes things so much easier on me. everyone knows exactly how i feel on a subject. im not good at hiding things like that. once they know, we can fix it or avoid it, but it is up to the,


The wise know it all nows thats the truth.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The wise know it all nows thats the truth.



so am i playing the role of know it all, or are you in this scenario?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> so am i playing the role of know it all, or are you in this scenario?


no....no....you went and called me a know it all after I said you were not around when Reagan was President....


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> no....no....you went and called me a know it all after I said you were not around when Reagan was President....



nice, I forgot all about that. I just assumed you were calling me a know it all because I was being cocky in my post. We are on the same page now.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Put some cocaine in his coffee thermos and call HR

Problem solved


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 19, 2008)

Where is the option for messing with their mind until they go clinically insane and become a bum?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2008)

The key is:

"Never do anything yourself."

Make them look bad in front of a boss,
or screw them on a job or something, and get them fired--
but always clear yourself, as if you were their friend.

In big companies its easy to find some policy that everyone violates
just anonymously report it...

then after a few times, the person will just get canned...

But remain quiet about it, and talk with your co-workers as
if you can't believe it, and never saw that coming!?!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2008)

It depends. If what they are doing is against any rules or regulation, I won't do anything, and they will get caught eventually. 

If what they are doing isn't against regulations, I will have a talk with them to try and fix it. 

I have an example for both. We had two women that worked at our shop that were the most annoying bitches ever. They were gossipers and trouble makers. They would talk shit about everyone behind their back and then when they weren't around each other, they would talk shit about each other. they would talk shit abotu out clints behind their back, and they would even start shit with my Buddhist friend, Jeff, who never bothers anybody. 


I knew how to deal with them pretty well, in my own way. I knew how to feed their ego, and I did so just to keep peace. They wouldn't fuck with me much, but they never left my friends alone. Jeff always told me to let it be, because they were his best teachers. Damn, I wish I had that kind of Zen mindstate. I would have a bi-polar moment every 6-8 months and totally unload on them with the force of 1000 raging souls. Other co-workers told me they were scared of me and that they both carried mace in their purse because of me. I thought that was funny as hell. 

Well, eventually their shit kept getting back to the owner about how they were always talking shit and stirring up drama. Bossman warned them once, and 2 months ago fired both of them when he caught them in the act. 

Shit worked out nicely for me, and I never had to do shit.


----------

